# Hydraulic lowrance outboard pilot???



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking for someone who has this unit to see how you like it? Also will the steering work good at low speeds of 1 to 1.5 mph? Any problems calibrating to your gen 3? Any input on the wireless controller?? Thinking about putting this unit on my Starcraft fm 196. Thanks for any information. Tim


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Tim, have it installed in my new boat that was delivered in mid December. Haven't played on the water yet but have a feeling it is going to work well for me. I'll let you know or come out and see how it works in "early" March.


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

esox72 said:


> Tim, have it installed in my new boat that was delivered in mid December. Haven't played on the water yet but have a feeling it is going to work well for me. I'll let you know or come out and see how it works in "early" March.


Thanks esox. Seems like a nice unit and I like the price compared to other auto pilots. Did you get the wireless controller? I see that it comes with a antena but not sure if you need this because the auto pilot has one.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

I did not get the wireless remote. It was an extra 350 and it did require another antenna.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Rodbender, what troll motor do you have on your 196 FM? If you have a Minn Kota AP on the front, why not use that and save yourself $1300? I guarantee that will work at whatever speed you need. Do you have a kicker?


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

fishhogg said:


> Rodbender, what troll motor do you have on your 196 FM? If you have a Minn Kota AP on the front, why not use that and save yourself $1300? I guarantee that will work at whatever speed you need. Do you have a kicker?


fishhogg. Yes I have a minn kota ip, kicker and I do like them trolling slow in fairly calm water. When trolling in rougher water and going against the waves I'm not getting much out of the I pilot with kicker. I also troll for Musky,Salmon and Steelhead trolling up to 4 mph. When using i pilot at 10 setting with the kicker it will not last very long in rough water and not at all most of the time trolling against the waves. It seems like half of my trolling is using my kicker motor only. Going against the waves you sure have to pay attention and can't take your hands off the wheel for very long to help in the back of the boat. Surely thinking i would like the outboard pilot. It would be nice to hear firsthand from someone using one.They have not been out for very long and had some problems early on.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds to me like you need some form of Auto Pilot other than the Ipilot. I don't troll into waves over 3', and not often into 3's. Most of my walleye fishing is done down wind at one angle or another. Good luck and keep us posted on how the unit works.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I have had on installed since they came out last year. I have mine hooked to a gen 2 hds 7 touch. Trolling for salmon on Lake O it works awesome. Slow trolling on Erie it works pretty good. Obviously when it's rough it's a little harder on it but seems to do ok. I have it installed on a 23' Proline. I do have to recalibrate it in the Spring as when I'm up to cruising speed it wants to make S turns back and forth but I think that is just making a few adjustments to the sensitivity but I didn't get a chance to do it last year.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

This is your cure for windy/high speed trolling.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?threads/293607/


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I was on St Clair musky trolling at 3.8mph in 4 footers and the Terrova was only on 4. Did help it a little with very slight turns of the wheel as wind gusts changed direction. Also helped with wheel on turns. Terrova still did the bulk of the work.
I almost purchased that Lowrance autopilot for your exact reasons. Had a friend talk me into trying the Terrova at high speeds. Was shocked at how well it worked. The additional fin is the key. Also cheap to try. Can always add autopilot if you find it's not enough.


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks tomb. I will be putting this on my list of things to do. I did buy the lowrance autopilot for a pretty good deal (655 dollars). I am installing it myself. esox72 and limitman I will pm you guys this summer if I need any more information. Thanks Tim


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds like a great deal. Will be interested in hearing a review later this year.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Rehashing this old thread. Updates please.


----------



## etower175 (Oct 17, 2015)

I would like to see pictures of the hose routing under the helm. I’m installing one this weekend and looking for info to install to verado helm


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I've had mine for 2 seasons, first season I had the HDS 7 touch Gen 2 it was a little quirky, would have to reboot every now and then. switched to a HDS gen 3 no more glitches. works great in summer at 1.8 and higher, also works good if it is not that windy at slower speeds (less than 1.0). on windy days at 1.0 or less it struggled until I started to throw a couple bags out which allowed me to increase the trolling motor ( 9.9 gas ) RPMs which gives it more thrust for control. This year I'm installing an Uncle Norms fin on trolling motor, hopefully have better control at lower speeds and get away from the bags, Overall I love it , easy to install and can't beat the price. Mine is installed on a 21 foot aluminum boat that has a tie-bar from main to kicker.
I have pictures somewhere, If I can find them I'll post them


----------



## etower175 (Oct 17, 2015)

that would be great to see pics.


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

Found some on an old phone


----------



## etower175 (Oct 17, 2015)

That looks like a really nice install. Thanks for sharing


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

RB, I installed the helm drive mechanical steer model on my 22ft lund,, it is run by gen 3 hds. it does lazy S's zig zag. circles, squares, retraces previous routes or you can make up your own. at the price it is well worth it.. friend of mine bought one for his lund it has the hydraulic steering on it..we just installed it on his boat. routing the hoses are no problem you just mount the computer. the pump and put "t" fittings in the lines at the pump. you will have to bleed the air from the hydraulic system but there are good youtube videos online that are for the exact system that you are installing.. I couldn't find an install video for the mechanical steering one but was able to install with too much difficulty. I had to buy a new steering cable an added expense on hind sight I could have installed hydraulic steering for about the same price as the helm unit is more than the hydraulic steer model.. and the wheel doesn't turn on the hydraulic steer model when unit is operating. I had the simrad ap24 on my previous boat and it worked but didn't interface to the degree this new lowrance outboard does,,, I too got the uncle norms fin for my kicker will go on this spring.. but very happy with mine.... good luck tom


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Rodbender, did you get all the info you need? I’m kinda late to the thread but am on my second Outboard pilot with the WR-10 remote.
If you still have questions let me know.

Heck, I just realized the original date 2016, I more than just late to the party I guess.


----------



## angling4fun (Jan 30, 2011)

Gradyfish said:


> Rodbender, did you get all the info you need? I’m kinda late to the thread but am on my second Outboard pilot with the WR-10 remote.
> If you still have questions let me know.
> 
> Heck, I just realized the original date 2016, I more than just late to the party I guess.


Gradyfish, I just discovered this thread and am in the same original position as Rodbender. I'm considering buying the Lowrance Outboard Pilot but haven't been able to find very much review information out there. I know its "cheap" for an auto pilot, but still nervous about dropping a grand on something without getting some positive feedback on how it works. I have a similar setup as Rodbender with a Starcraft FM 196 with a merc opti 150 linked to a 9.9 bigfoot kicker (hydraulic stear). I will be using it mostly for trolling for eyes on Erie.

What is your setup and how has it worked out for you?

The bow mount trolling motor fin option sounds cool, but I cant keep mine in the water on erie.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

I have the outboard pilot on my 22ft lund baron 200 merc with 15 merc kicker,, my friend whom is a Capt has the same model boat with the hydraulic outboard pilot,, works great,, he had the 36v minn kota on the bow but took it off as he likes the pilot so much better and it can do so much more for a lot less money, we have had zero issues with ours, I had the simrad ap24 on a previous rig at twice the price and I like the outboard pilot a lot better... good luck in your venture,, I think you wil be happy with it and it is fairly easy to install
if you have basic skills there are some very good videos on the entire installation process for the hydraulic outboard pilot. If you have the lowrance hds gen 2/3 or carbon it interphases with it that you can set troll lines repeat them reverse direction of you trails..circles squared lazy s turns zig zag patterns


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

4Fun, the Outboard pilot works phenomenal. Mine is hooked into the hydraulic SeaStar steering on my 300 Yamaha, I then have a tie link to my 9.9 kicker. When trolling you just bump the sensitivity up to five rather than the normal 3 setting for running at speed. When ever I run above 1.3 mph I don’t even use my Terrova because the out board pilot works every bit as well. With mine I also bought the optional Bluetooth remote control, it hangs around your neck and will control from anywhere in the boat.
West Marine is having 15% off on Thanksgiving Day only, that is when I bought mine, best price I found.
Very easy install and commissioning, it comes with a heading sensor, if you don’t have one you will love that option as well. I wouldn’t own a boat without the heading sensor. If you do already have a heading sensor, make sure you replace it with the one supplied, it has a faster refresh rate.
I assume you already have a HDS gen 2 or newer unit, right?
Any questions you can contact me, I have owned and installed two of them.

Gradyfish


----------



## angling4fun (Jan 30, 2011)

Gradyfish said:


> 4Fun, the Outboard pilot works phenomenal. Mine is hooked into the hydraulic SeaStar steering on my 300 Yamaha, I then have a tie link to my 9.9 kicker. When trolling you just bump the sensitivity up to five rather than the normal 3 setting for running at speed. When ever I run above 1.3 mph I don’t even use my Terrova because the out board pilot works every bit as well. With mine I also bought the optional Bluetooth remote control, it hangs around your neck and will control from anywhere in the boat.
> West Marine is having 15% off on Thanksgiving Day only, that is when I bought mine, best price I found.
> Very easy install and commissioning, it comes with a heading sensor, if you don’t have one you will love that option as well. I wouldn’t own a boat without the heading sensor. If you do already have a heading sensor, make sure you replace it with the one supplied, it has a faster refresh rate.
> I assume you already have a HDS gen 2 or newer unit, right?
> ...


Thanks so much for the info! Based on your and humpty dumpty's feedback above I think I might make the plunge and grab one. Thanks for the tip on West Marine as well. 

I just bought the Lowrance Elite 9 Ti which is supposed to be compatible as well from what I read. The install sounds to be fairly straight forward, but I know how that can go! I hear the setup process can be confusing. I may just take you up on your offer of guidance if I run into any snags. I'll let you guys know how things progress once I pull the trigger. Thanks again.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree with 4fun.. if something happens to my pilot I will probably not fish until I get it fixed or replaced I just like fishing with it that much.. there is that video you can watch,, simple step by step made by lowrance.. also we are here to help if you have any Q's


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

I installed the uncle Norm’s on my kicker it works great better response as it is like two extra rudders


----------



## 21thompson (Jun 27, 2013)

4fun, I too installed one of these on my Seafarer this spring with the hydraulic seastar steering. It works great. Got it at Boatersland $885 (free shipping). Had to upgrade to the HDS 7 Gen3 from Gen1. I also would be glad to answer any questions. Let us know how you make out!


----------

